# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  any 1 keeps Axolotls ??

## pyl

any 1 keeps Axolotls ??

----------


## cdckjn

By the way, Axolotls are not allowed to be sold as pets in in Singapore and therefore not sold in the Local Fish Shop. So I am not sure if there are anyone keeping those larger ones that you could find in Malaysia or overseas.

----------


## pyl

ya i understand. but i know few years back we still can find them at lfs. just wondering if anyone where still have them.

----------


## Jovel

Lol. Poh, your poison too deep already la.

----------


## marimo

gonna catch 'em all !

i think mark as exotic and endangered.

----------


## dkk08

Yes its an exotic but not endangered and Poh seriously, its not exactly smart to post here asking where to get something that's illegal. You're inviting trouble and asking for a visit from AVA and Acres! 

I suggest you stop posting here and on the marketplace if not we'll ban you, this is your first verbal warning!

----------


## pyl

Mod, im asking who still have them, not necessary people from singapore. Recieved your reminder and will not post anything regarding axolotls again. :Razz:

----------


## eddy planer

Yes, we know this is Singapore. We live and please to try to understand keeping this as a pet is against the law, hence it is okay to talk about this axolotl and enjoy being learnt and more understanding as we might have global members or somebody from elsewhere who log AQ in, they will give us a good understanding input of this beautiful albino salamander as we are all natural world enthusiasts

----------


## ragn4rok

Yes, I still keep them but not in Singapore. In my country (Indonesia), they are becoming favorite and popular aquatic pet, because they looks like Pokemon character and a water dragon. 






Before I continued, is it still OK to discuss about this species just for your knowledge or information?  :Smile:

----------


## Stormz

They might be cute, but asking online actually will get you and the forum into trouble. So if you may refrain from asking in Singapore where can buy as all know that axolotl is not allowed to be kept.

----------


## ragn4rok

Oh okay. Better not to do it. Thank you.  :Smile:  if there are moderators here, I'm sorry please help me to delete my post.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi ragn4rok

I don't see this is not a problem to discuss about Axolotl and its lifestyle, even its habitual, however, you will not be able get much feedback from here as most of us stay in low profile but actively in US Axolotl keeping forums.

I love to own one, but it's so difficult to keep this beautiful salamander in SG, unless I migrate to either Malaysia or Solo. 

Anyway, thanks for bringing this up.

----------


## cdckjn

Dear raqn4rok, I guess that as long as you are discussing it, it should be fine. As you are from Indonesia, there is no restrictions in your country regarding keeping these beautiful creatures as pets. But in Singapore,it is against the law to keep these creatures so we try to refrain from openly discussing keeping of these as pets. I hope that you can understand. I hope you can share more about your journey keeping these pets as then this way we all can learn as well. Cheers.

----------


## dkk08

Hi Jeffrey, more photos on the tank setup, what color morphs you have and the temperature you are keeping them in will be useful to those who are not from Singapore and are keeping them or intend to keep them. We can definitely discuss about them here on this forum as it is an open international forum where many folks from other countries visits. 

As long as we do not discuss the sales of this animals it's ok for you to continue with your thread.

----------


## Trichopsis

As an aside, wild axolotl, which are found only in central Mexico, in wetlands and canals associated with Lake Xochimilco and Lake Chalco, both adjacent to Mexico City, are actually considered Critically Endangered, due to a combination of factors: poor management of water resources, leading to deterioration and drying up of the lakes where they live, collection for food, pollution, and introduced species such as carp and tilapia.

Also, they're not the only salamanders to display neoteny, which is the retention of juvenile characteristics into sexual maturity. There are a number of other mole salamanders (the family that the axolotl belongs to) that do not undergo metamorphosis.

EDGE: Evolutionarily Distinct & Globally Endangered
EDGE Blog
ARKive
IUCN Red List

----------


## dkk08

Yes, they're endangered in the wild, but they are also being "mass reproduce" in laboratories and captive bred in Europe and USA as Axolotls are used extensively in scientific research due to their ability to regenerate limbs. Hence their widely availability. 

They do prefer cooler temperatures between 16-24 degs but can survive in water temperature of up till 28 degs. I have kept a few many many years ago and I do still have friends in Thailand and Malaysia keeping them...

----------


## Trichopsis

Yeah, forgot to mention that the trade in axolotls for aquariums has no effect on wild axolotl, as they're all captive-bred these days.

I did recall seeing axolotl in some LFS more than 10 years ago, and lately, I've noticed dwarf clawed frogs and newts (Japanese newt?), but no sightings of axolotl. I'm sure that most LFS would want to avoid getting into trouble with the law.

----------


## eddy planer

Yeah, even in Singapore, DSO, NUS Stemcell dept and even National Cancer Centre researchers or scientists are doing this, too Their research is to study the evolution and genetics of stem cells - research that supports the development of regenerative medicine to treat the consequences of disease and injury using stem cell therapies. 

I have seen this hundreds of them in their lab...sighs, I can't recuse them.

----------


## Jovel

Question, this kept me wondering, but why are they banned?

----------


## Trichopsis

Probably just the generic concern that axolotls might become established if people release them into our rivers and reservoirs and wreak havoc with the ecosystem.  :Sad: 

Although why they focus so much on restricting trade in amphibians and reptiles and yet ignore fishes is a mystery. I can understand the concerns and fears, and there are way too many idiots out there who are still releasing red-eared sliders and American bullfrogs, but I think non-native fishes like various cichlids and even pacu and alligator gar have the potential to pose an even greater threat to freshwater habitats.  :Confused:

----------


## Shaihulud

Axolotls are a temperate species, so the chance of them even surviving in the wild in Singapore is very low, breeding will be even more difficult. The ban is a blanket one extending to all ambhibians except for the whites tree frog. The ban is a matter of convenience, AVA doesn't really care very much about invasive species other than that local conservation groups make noise about, also what I have said here is simply of a personal opinion.

----------


## delhezi

By simply looking at popular behaviour, it is clear and obvious that research is not a staple in Singaporean citizens, needless to say, it is probably also lacking in many of our institutions. This is why I support the government's policy, as inadequate as it is, to hold on to banning reptiles and amphibians. Upon access to most of us here, we will have another cruel and uncontrolled pet trade.

----------


## Trichopsis

Yeah, I guess it's unlikely that axolotls would be able to establish themselves successfully if released into Singapore's freshwaters, but I suppose it's the whole paranoia about invasive reptiles and amphibians. I mean, the only turtles we see in urban ponds and canals these days are foreign red-eared sliders and Chinese softshells, and the American bullfrog is popping up in many places. Of course, there are all the idiots who dump their unwanted pet turtles (including snapping turtles!), or those ecologically ignorant 'fang sheng' people who release large numbers of bullfrogs.  :Mad: 

And yes, I personally feel that AVA is taking the easy route, by simply having a blanket ban on all amphibians and reptiles other than that small handful listed. Instead of pushing for responsible herp ownership, it's simply banning everything, even species that have been bred in captivity for decades and hence aren't being harvested from the wild anymore. And it's not like it's doing anything about regulating and monitoring the trade and movement of red-eared sliders and American bullfrogs, which are already present (established?) in many places, and are among the most invasive. Still, that doesn't seem to stop dwarf clawed frogs, fire-bellied toads, and Japanese newts from popping up occasionally in the LFS.  :Confused: 

Besides, we already have so many irresponsible and negligent people who probably should never be allowed to keep a hamster or budgie, let alone a dog or cat. If it was legal to keep exotic reptiles and amphibians in Singapore, I would be worried about all the poor animals dying from general negligence and ignorance as to their specific needs. Either that, or all the exotic animals being released into our forests and reservoirs. You only need to look at Florida, where even the wilderness areas have been invaded by all sorts of exotics.  :Sad:

----------


## delhezi

That is an eloquent response. Appreciable. We will have to live with this ban until Singaporeans step up into the role of becoming research addicts, reptiles and amphibians are a lovely group of animals meant for pet keepers cut out to keep them, due to their pure ability in either becoming invasive, or having specific requirements. 

I have seen people reject what is known as the "American/European" style of keeping. That is pure foolishness and a rejection of what is already researched, established and a viable standard.

----------

